# Classical music in film scores



## hemidemisemiquaver (Apr 22, 2011)

First of all, I'd like to learn about films with solely classical soundtrack. Or, OK, about those, where it is used more often than once on occasion. And if someone remembers great scenes/episodes featuring classical music, I would appreciate it too.

I'd like to break the ice here, but nothing decent comes to my mind outright.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Some favourites of mine - plenty more where this came from! -


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Stanley Kubrick uses a lot of (only?) Classical music in his films. Beethoven's 9th plays a pivotal role in _A Clockwork Orange_. _2001: A Space Odyssey_ features everything from Johann Strauss II to Richard Strauss to Ligeti. Bartok, Penderecki, and Ligeti are used to create the creepy soundtrack for _The Shining_. _Eyes Wide Shut_ has Mozart, Ligeti, and Shostakovich.


----------



## hemidemisemiquaver (Apr 22, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Stanley Kubrick uses a lot of (only?) Classical music in his films. Beethoven's 9th plays a pivotal role in _A Clockwork Orange_. _2001: A Space Odyssey_ features everything from Johann Strauss II to Richard Strauss to Ligeti. Bartok, Penderecki, and Ligeti are used to create the creepy soundtrack for _The Shining_. _Eyes Wide Shut_ has Mozart, Ligeti, and Shostakovich.


Yes, definitely Kubrick. That's why I wrote "nothing comes to my mind outright". Bartok and Ligeti in one film is enough to re-watch _The Shining_ - thanks for reminding! Just found a cool excerpt from one of his lesser-known movies, by the way:


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

OK, technically, a movie score and a soundtrack is not the same thing, I don't think so. That's what got me confused for a sec about this thread. But moving on... If you are after movies with some serious music in them, have you seen "There Will Be Blood" or "Shutter Island"?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Immortal Beloved is, from what I recall, solely Beethoven. I believe Death in Venice is mostly Mahler's Adagietto, and Amadeus is, as they say, mostly Mozart.


----------

